# Duck and Potato?



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So Sawyer is on a duck and potato food formula for his allergies. It's been going well but we're having troubles with training since I don't really have treats.
We have some wild goose I'm going to cut up and cook for treats, but I also plan on giving cooked potatoes... Anyy ideas how to make it more flavorful so he'll actually work for it?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You could cook the spuds in duck fat.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks. Apparently I was a little eager in posting this. I tried just the boiled potatoes and he loved it lol


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would try sweet pot. they have less carbs and more flavor. I have noticed everytime I feed white pot. my dogs throw up... good luck.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

So he loves boiled potatoes? That's great! My dogs just love everything too; in fact, the vet was trying to tell me how to hide their de-worming pills in meatballs, but I said, I don't think it's going to be a problem. I offered the pills on my hand, and chomp, chomp, chomp, down they went! But if Sawyer gets tired of just potatoes, I was thinking of sauteeing them with bits of goose liver. Unless the livers are removed prior to you getting them, which come to think of it is probably the case.


----------

